# export (entire) DISPLAY

## tba

i was just toying around accross my network making konqueror popup on another computer screens when a thought occured to me.  I come from windows land so excuse me if this is dumb question that didnt go unasked.  Is it possible to remotely contol another compter accross the network right down to the mouse and display?  

I know something similar is built into xp pro, and a few years ago i remember a guy on an online help chat site controling my mouse in '98 (after he had me install a server, i guess).  

Open PC Anywhere if you will.

thanks

tba

----------

## Nitro

Take a peek @ http://www.tightvnc.com/ .  Tight VNC is even in portage, so it is as easy as emerge net-misc/tightvnc.

----------

## tba

fast reply.  you rock.  thanks alot.  ill let you know how it goes  :Smile: 

-tba

----------

## tba

pretty cool!  what aobut sound, though?  should it be muted or is there no way to carry that over too?  be nice to be able to play mp3's if someone is using my computer

----------

## delta407

Well, you could tunnel X over SSH (man ssh, then use X --query...) and use a sound server over a network, though it would suck unless you're on the same LAN.

----------

## tba

i have 3 computers setup behind a router, so i imagine the quality wouldnt be that bad...   im goig to go for kssh (just cuz i use kde...  do you think openssh would be better suited for my task?)  ill try to set it up later tonight, but just as a forewarning:  i will probably need help at some point  :Wink:    ill let you know how it goes...  i'm not afraid

----------

## delta407

You'll have to change your display manager to allow XDMCP, mind you -- also, the command line ssh will be easier in the long run. Anyway, I've set this up between Gentoo and Windows, and I know it's possible to do Gentoo->Gentoo.

BTW, if you get XDMCP enabled over the local net (check your appropriate Xaccess file, I think) you should be able to start up X by running "X --query myotherbox". That ought to bring up the remote login box, if all goes well. You'll want to run it over SSH, though, because X packets are very vulnerable to sniffing and tend to be large... if you run ssh with compression (-C) you can cut down the size by ~80% which tends to make the traffic a bit easier on your network.

----------

## tba

i've been reading the XDMCP how-to and this looks like its going to be quite a project.

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/

then i read the other post on this forum concerning XDMCP and it seems like it should already work (almost).

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=1271&highlight=xdmcp

its late now so im gonna hit the sack...  one question, though... i am behind one of those netgear gateway routers, and i remember a buddy of mine telling me it would be very difficult for someone to connect to my system as a result...  (all the computers on the network are 10.0.0.X).  i dont intend on using this feature outside of the lan, and as such, if it is safe, i wouldnt mind bypassing ssh and all that extra setup/compression encryption...  

i remember trying to set up a simple ftp server a year or so ago and not being able to do it, even after logging into the router and trying to set up the ports.  don't get me wrong, i'm sure there is a way, but i know from experience there is something hindering free access...

----------

